# Quick Reference guide



## djshortsleeve (Mar 7, 2009)

Does anyone have this and was it useful during your exam?


----------



## JoeysVee (Mar 7, 2009)

I did not find it useful. I liked tabbing the MERM and just using it instead.


----------



## bph (Mar 8, 2009)

I have the same question. I purchased the quick ref manual, but I don't think I will use it, likely too much time to tab it and practice with it?

But, I am interested in any comments about it.

Thanks,

BPH


----------



## MechGuy (Mar 8, 2009)

I agree with JoeysVee, I did not find the Quick Reference Guide useful at all. As soon as I got it in the mail and saw that it was simply equations from each MERM chapter I found it useless. just tab your MERM using the "Shaggy" method.


----------



## bph (Mar 8, 2009)

The author notes in the forward of the book that he feels it can be a benefit because you can leave the quick reference open to the formulas and then use the MERM to look at data and other information, so kind of like two computer screens (which I use and speed up my work a great deal), so it's not MERM or the quick ref but both can be used.

I still don't know if it's worth it or not?

BPH


----------



## djshortsleeve (Mar 8, 2009)

bph said:


> The author notes in the forward of the book that he feels it can be a benefit because you can leave the quick reference open to the formulas and then use the MERM to look at data and other information, so kind of like two computer screens (which I use and speed up my work a great deal), so it's not MERM or the quick ref but both can be used.I still don't know if it's worth it or not?
> 
> BPH


It would be nice to have both of them open, but in my state you are only allowed to have one reference book on the table at a time. I think I've decided to just tab the MERM.


----------



## JoeysVee (Mar 9, 2009)

bph said:


> The author notes in the forward of the book that he feels it can be a benefit because you can leave the quick reference open to the formulas and then use the MERM to look at data and other information, so kind of like two computer screens (which I use and speed up my work a great deal), so it's not MERM or the quick ref but both can be used.I still don't know if it's worth it or not?
> 
> BPH


I had both and could have used both but the problem is (using the 2 screen method) is you'll have to flip both books for each problem. For example, say you're doing a fluid flow problem and the quick ref has 3 equations. The quick ref will not tell you when to use which one but the MERM will not only have those 3 equations but will tell you when to use each one....maybe it depends on the Reynold's number.


----------



## MechGuy (Mar 9, 2009)

JoeysVee said:


> I had both and could have used both but the problem is (using the 2 screen method) is you'll have to flip both books for each problem. For example, say you're doing a fluid flow problem and the quick ref has 3 equations. The quick ref will not tell you when to use which one but the MERM will not only have those 3 equations but will tell you when to use each one....maybe it depends on the Reynold's number.


That's a really good point. The Quick Reference Guide simply has equations, and if you don't know how to use the equations or in what context to use the equations it will be of no use. At least with the MERM when you look up the equations you can also see how the equation is used if you need to.


----------



## Agg97 (Apr 7, 2009)

MechGuy said:


> That's a really good point. The Quick Reference Guide simply has equations, and if you don't know how to use the equations or in what context to use the equations it will be of no use. At least with the MERM when you look up the equations you can also see how the equation is used if you need to.


I checked one out from the library, and found it useful on a couple of problems during my practice test. The problems were using more obscure equations that I didn't tab, and didn't know whether they were found in the HVAC, Fluids, or Thermo part of the MERM. A quick flip through the quick reference manual and I found the right formula, then could open up my MERM to that equation as well, and see if I had any hand-written notes.

So, I could see myself using it for ~5 morning questions and save ~5-10 minutes total. I think I'll keep it and take it with me on the 24th. Your mileage may vary...


----------

